# T12 to led question



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

So I have a dentist office that has 2x4 deep cell parabolics with four t12's in each fixture. 
The dentist is a customer of mine and was asking for options on upgrading to LED's I am not an expert or even novice on lighting retrofits especially on LED's 

So initially I was thinking of changing the fixtures to the line voltage type LED lamps so the ballast is not going to be a maintnence issue in the future. 
What it seems is that these are not as popular as I would have thought due to whatever reason. 

I happened to stumble on Lithonia lightings site where they have these LED retrofit kits just for troofers where you gut the fixture and replace everything except the housing with their kit. They look nice and use what they call volumetric lighting. My customer likes the look so his patients are not staring at florescent or led tubes while they are being punished for their candy habits. 

The kits are called VTLR, LED Relight kits. 

Has anyone used these and if so how many lumens should I get to replace four t12's ? 

Thank you to anyone who can help with this. 
John.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I'd consider some nice, new fixtures. He charges full rate on everything he does. Make sure you get full rate and sell him some nice stuff.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Cheapo lighting = much inferior dentist ... he spends his $$$ on the ponies.

What's he doing with T-12s in this day and age ?

Good grief.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Is VTLR a brand name?


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

papaotis said:


> Is VTLR a brand name?


Its a led retrofit from Lithonia lighting. 


I was considering just replacing each fixture with new high quality LED troffers. 

http://www.lithonia.com/commercial/vtlr+led.html#.WYUSlq2ZOt8






I don't think money is an issue with him, yea t12's are some ancient stuff but if they are working you just don't think about them.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Dude, talk him into the Cree ZR24's $110 bucks a piece and awesome. He will never fondle you when you are under again.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

The problem with anything T12 at this point in time is the housing paint is going to be badly faded and look horrible. I would just swap the entire light out.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> Dude, talk him into the Cree ZR24's $110 bucks a piece and awesome. He will never fondle you when you are under again.


Nice option. Being as he is not my dentist I should not have to worry about the fondling. Is this really an issue? lol

Oh, how may lumens replaced a 4 lamp t12 decently?

Thanks again.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

JohnJ65 said:


> Nice option. Being as he is not my dentist I should not have to worry about the fondling. Is this really an issue? lol
> 
> Oh, how may lumens replaced a 4 lamp t12 decently?
> 
> Thanks again.


Talk to your supply house. That's their job. Tell them that it's a dentist office and identify whether it's treatment rooms, waiting rooms, office, reception, etc. They'll give you more info than you want.


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

*A facilities manager I know swears by Philips Evokit*

http://www.usa.lighting.philips.com/products/product-highlights/evokit

T12 lamps are rated at 2200 lumens, but unless these have been replaced lately, likely they're much dimmer than that. Get a dimmable replacement and your client will probably be happy with that.


----------



## FWLED (Mar 14, 2017)

Normally, the luminous efficiency is 100-120lm/w; and there's also high lumen LED tube such as 140lm/w and even higher, but it's really expensive than normal lumen type.


----------

